# بداية أعمالي في برنامج الأرت كام



## داود بن داود (26 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخواني أحب أن اعرض عليكم بداية أعمالي في برنامج الأرت كام ... وأرجو ابداء الأراء 
​ 


​


----------



## داود بن داود (27 أغسطس 2011)

مفيش اي تشجيع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ حلوة والا وحشة؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (27 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك ويحفظ عملك

وبالنسبة للتشجيع 

إذا كان هكذا بداية أعمالك على الآرت كام انا شايف عمل احترافي وليس بداية فهذا تواضع منك


----------



## داود بن داود (27 أغسطس 2011)

والله وبصراحة هذا ثاني تصميم لي وأول تصميم لي اهو


http://arb-up.com/ifr7xpqcj3a0

​


----------



## ahmednos (11 سبتمبر 2011)

* ماشاء الله تبارك الله ربنا يبارك فيك ويحفظك ويحفظ عملك*


----------



## داود بن داود (11 سبتمبر 2011)

الله يكرمك أخ أحمد ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## loverman99 (4 يناير 2012)

*اشكر لك*


----------



## المدني السوري (5 يناير 2012)

ما شاء الله ابداع .... الله يزيدك ويبارك فيك 
لو تكرمت ممكن ترفق نبذة صغيرة عن كل نموذج قمت بتصميمه .. مثلا ان كان مصمم من صورة او فيكتور وما الى ذلك ...


----------

